# Dissolving spices in brine



## bumblebee (Jan 6, 2016)

When I mix together my jerky recipes I find that the spices don't all dissolve. My question is should they? I thought of heating the mixture a little to try and dissolve them better and let it cool before putting the meat but I'm just not sure. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2016)

Spices are Dried Bark, Berries, Seeds, Stems or Roots, of plants. They will not dissolve. To get the most flavor, steep or barely simmer the Spices in a liquid, water or other with some Neutral Oil, 165°F to 185°F, for 5 -10 minutes using Ground Spices. Spices have both Water soluble and Fat soluble flavor components. If you wish to avoid grit or sediment, strain the " Tea " through a double layer of Cheese Cloth or a Coffee Filter. Allow to cool to room temp before adding a Cure and below 40°F before adding the sliced meat...JJ


----------



## bumblebee (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks Chef,but I have to clarify what I mean. When I said spices I should have been more specific. What I meant was the ground pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, those type of things. Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2016)

You are welcome...Blk Pepper, Garlic and Onion in their dry ground form are all Spices (Berries, Stems and Roots). They are also Plant products with their main structural component being Cellulose. Short of highly concentrated Nitric Acid you will never get them to dissolve. The only thing you can do is Extract their flavor in the manner I described above. I hope this clarifies...JJ


----------



## bumblebee (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks again Chef!


----------



## lamar (Jan 8, 2016)

Sure nice to have an expert to  like JJ to depend on for the correct answer to all questions.  My hat's off to you on your experience and knowledge.  You are appreciated by me and probably all other members.

Lamar


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2016)

Lamar said:


> Sure nice to have an expert to like JJ to depend on for the correct answer to all questions. My hat's off to you on your experience and knowledge. You are appreciated by me and probably all other members.
> 
> Lamar


Aaawww...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..Thank You and you are Welcome. Some very good people shared their knowledge with me, the only Cost? Pass it on...JJ


----------



## n4ynu (Jul 28, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Spices are Dried Bark, Berries, Seeds, Stems or Roots, of plants. They will not dissolve. To get the most flavor, steep or barely simmer the Spices in a liquid, water or other with some Neutral Oil, 165°F to 185°F, for 5 -10 minutes using Ground Spices. Spices have both Water soluble and Fat soluble flavor components. If you wish to avoid grit or sediment, strain the " Tea " through a double layer of Cheese Cloth or a Coffee Filter. Allow to cool to room temp before adding a Cure and below 40°F before adding the sliced meat...JJ


You did it again, TY Sir 

Guy


----------



## nunantal (Aug 6, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Spices are Dried Bark, Berries, Seeds, Stems or Roots, of plants. They will not dissolve. To get the most flavor, steep or barely simmer the Spices in a liquid, water or other with some Neutral Oil, 165°F to 185°F, for 5 -10 minutes using Ground Spices. Spices have both Water soluble and Fat soluble flavor components. If you wish to avoid grit or sediment, strain the " Tea " through a double layer of Cheese Cloth or a Coffee Filter. Allow to cool to room temp before adding a Cure and below 40°F before adding the sliced meat...JJI


If I have jerky recipe that calls for black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and cayenne, would you mix all of the spices together and

then steep or would you do them individually?  I'm curious if combining them would cause them to loose their potency.

Hope that last sentence makes sense...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2016)

nunantal said:


> If I have jerky recipe that calls for black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and cayenne, would you mix all of the spices together and
> 
> then steep or would you do them individually?  I'm curious if combining them would cause them to loose their potency.
> 
> Hope that last sentence makes sense...


You can combine them. The strength on your palate will be based on amount used. 1teaspoon in a cup of liquid will be more mild than 1 Tablespoon per cup...JJ


----------



## nunantal (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

